# Oracle touch wont tamp!



## cycloholic (Jul 1, 2020)

Just get my oracle touch last week and today i already have a problem with tamping. When it grinds it lasts longer than usually and after that it doesnt tamp and shows "stopped" message.

Any suggestions?!


----------

